# beginner solo trumpet piece (classical)



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

I do not have a trumpet in my hand yet, I might get it next month. Can you please suggest a piece to start with? Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you going to work with a teacher? I would definitely take his/her suggestion, not ours.

Anyways, the piece most beginning students start with is "Hot Cross Buns." It only requires learning three notes.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely take the teacher's advice!

But I remember when I was ten & starting the violin, I was fascinated by the hymn 'Now the Day is over', which was in Eta Cohen's Violin Method Book One. It is simple to play (on the violin, at least) but rather beautiful & I would sit just drawing my bow very mournfully across the strings, thinking I sounded like a tragic breeze sighing through the reeds.

Ah, the illusions of youth!


----------

